# Original boot logo



## Deathtoal (Jul 15, 2012)

Pretty self-explanatory, anyone have a flashable zip for the original Google X boot logo?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

Deathtoal said:


> Pretty self-explanatory, anyone have a flashable zip for the original Google X boot logo?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Maybe not so self explanatory lol 
Do you mean the Google splash logo?
or I'm guessing you mean the colorful X boot Animation?
I don't know how to make a flash able zip
But I can upload the zip for ya.
Then you just push it to /system/media and set permission to rw-r--r-- 
let me know if that's what you want
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

